# No-See-Uns



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Apr 29, 2017)

The last two times we went to Steinhatchee, we were almost eaten alive by No-See-Ums.  They were around the dock and areas around the motel we were staying.  The itch can drive a sober man mad!!  

We used an insect repellent with 25 % deet but that didn't seem to help.  It looked like "locals" were unaffected.  They were walking around in shorts and sleeveless shirts.  There were also a few mosquitos there but seemed to be controlled by the spray. 

So, what do local residents do to prevent being bitten by these No-see-ums?  They obviously know how to control these micro-monsters!  Can someone give us a recommendation?  And after being bitten, what can be applied to control the itch?  

Thanks!


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (Apr 29, 2017)

I spend a lot of time there and only Deep Woods OFF works for me and the wife. A hat keeps em out of my hair. Good ole calamine or hydro-cortisone cream for the itch. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm thinking it may have something to do with the individual's reaction to them. I'm like you and they absolutely tear me up, literally driving me crazy with itching, more so than most other biting bugs. 

They have even run me out of a deer stand in the past. I was itching so bad there was no use in me staying in the stand.

I've made observations of how they affected others that were in the same conditions/environment as I was, and they weren't nearly as affected as I was by them. Mosquito's don't even bother me as bad as no-see-ums.


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 29, 2017)

Avon makes a combination bug repellent AND sunscreen (spf 30) that works really well for me.  Doesn't have the heavy sweet stench of Skin So soft either.


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 30, 2017)

i'm here this weekend.   deep woods off


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2017)

I use Swamp Gator. It seems to work well.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I use Swamp Gator. It seems to work well.



Yep or bull frog


----------



## RLykens (Apr 30, 2017)

No natz you'll find it in local gas stations


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Apr 30, 2017)

Apple cider vinegar in your system. Learn this from Nic and it works for me. The last couple of trips I took at the Hatch my friends laughed at me until the next day and I was the only one enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## swamp hunter (May 1, 2017)

X 2 on the Swamp Gator.
A hat and a Buff will go along ways when their really bad.
Arm and leg bites aren't bad  , it's the ears, scalp , and face region. 
Where I launch my boat every weekend I have it all on before I even get out of the truck...or Die..


----------



## perryrip (May 27, 2017)

Poor Poor Fisherman, The best repellent on the market is Ultrathon by 3M. It will keep gnats, and all biting insects off for approx. 10`12 hours and won't sweat off like many do. It must be applied to every bit of exposed skin or they will find the untreated spot and feast away. It's  composed of 31.58% DEET and lotion, which keeps it on the skin longer. I've used it for years and it works. 
https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/u...6571&sst=625d0b59-ec91-bcc8-aaa0-00006afd8e12 

WALGREENS FOR 4.99 THE NEWER VERSION HAS 34% DEET


----------



## sea trout (May 28, 2017)

I believe it has a lot to do with what we eat too.
most locals are eating regular food. Many vacationers are eating vacation food.
We try to mix alot of garlic, black pepper, other peppers in with our food before we make a trip to the beach. We try to stay away from ice cream and honey buns and cokes before we go to the beach.
I think it helps a lot.....I don't think it's the cure all but it does help I think. I started doing that years ago for the turkey season biting insects and I apply that idea everywhere now.
A diet to get your blood, sweat and pharemones smelling unatractive to biting insects..... and deep woods off helps me and my family the most with beach no see ums.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2017)

I worked in Albany for a few months and the noseeums were persistent pests for sure. So was the sun, being outside for 10 hours a day. There is a safety supply store in town and I stopped by to get some new safety glasses that doubled as sun glasses, while there I noticed a box of sunscreen wipes with coconut oil. Wasn't thinking about noseeum protection on that shopping event, but after applying the sunscreen the next day the noseeums left me alone. Seems they really don't like coconut oil very much, or at least thats what I took from it.


----------



## shotgun (May 28, 2017)

skin so soft lotion works also.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (May 28, 2017)

*No-See-Ums*

I want to sincerely thank each of you for weighing in of my request for a protection against the No-See-Ums!  And it's a problem I gotta solve!  

Now it looks like I have several excellent options to try.  

Ken


----------



## grouper throat (May 30, 2017)

Skin so soft. They eat us up too. Them hatchee folks are just use to them.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 30, 2017)

SunSect for all biting insects!

A Bounce dryer sheet tucked under your hat will work too in a pinch.


----------



## kingfish (May 31, 2017)

Hands down Avon Skin-So-Soft.  You'll smell overwhelmingly sweet, but it works.  If you're sitting outside just chilling, a couple of cross aimed fans blowing away works like a charm.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 6, 2017)

Repel naturals. It has Gerasol and soybean oil in it. It keeps the gnats away when nothing else will.


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 6, 2017)

Skin so soft.  You smell like a nursing home, but it works.  For the Deer flies further north I like Bug Juice which is sold on a lot of the local stores.


----------

